# Lower SF Payette clear of loggs 10/1/13



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

We did a staircase run today and discovered that the entire run was log free. When the water drops, something might be revealed, but for now, everything looks clean. False Slalom was cleared out and it looked like a crew must have worked on it. Thanks and nice work to the crew that cleaned it! !! I would still advise a pre-scout because of the recent high water.


----------

